# Main > News >  100 Photo-Real Sci-Fi Map Objects Set

## Gamerprinter

All the map objects included in the Marco Polo class cargo transport ship, plus more totaling 100 photo-realistic PNG map symbols with alpha transparency ready to use in your custom starship deck plans and all your science fiction map designs is now available for sale for $4.99

http://www.drivethrurpg.com/product/...ap-Objects-Set

GP

----------

